# Casey is still sick



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am getting very concerned about my Casey. He has been sick on and off for 10 days. His blood work is clear, his tick panels are clear, his XRays are clear. He has days where he eats, but again yesterday and today no eating, vomiting and liquid diarrhea. My brother took him for a walk yesterday (short & slow) but then Casey would not get out of the car until I got home and then almost could not climb the stairs up to the house. 

I am worried and I don't know where to turn. He is on doxie but cannot hold it down. He is drinking and has bouts of bright eyes and bounciness. 

Maybe a barium enema thingee to see if something is trapped that is not showing on the XRays?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon.... have you had an ultrasound done? 

I'm probably going to sound neurotic here, but I don't have a lot of faith in xrays unless the vet is very experienced with reading them. And even there they sometimes don't have answers other then showing you where gas is on the xrays. 

The other thing - because he has diarrhea - I'm wondering if he is having a gastrointestinal bug or is experiencing IBS of some kind. Is he on something like flagyl or other antibiotics?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Kate - my vet is the head of a big Emergency Vet service here, so he is very experienced in reading XRays etc - that is part of why this is so worrisome. 

Casey is on doxie when he can keep it down (since Saturday) and was put on Metacam as a daily rather than as needed (also on Saturday based on XRays showing mid spine issues). 

I just so hate seeing him so sick - I know there are viruses going around in my area but I have been careful not to bring exposure home to him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't begin to have a suggestion that you all haven't discussed already. I just wanted to tell you I'm sorry for your worry and that Casey is obviously feeling so poorly... I hate that.


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

My vet told me when a golden doesn't eat - go to the vet. I like the idea of an ultrasound. With my Amber, the X-ray did not show completely what was wrong with her, but the ultrasound did. Big hugs for her!!! -


----------

